# 1905/06 Motosacoche: Crescent/Buffalo/Cleveland Project



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 25, 2021)

This past summer I bought the Motosacoche engine John Sheedy found in a barn in Durango, Colorado.  With curatorial discussions with Jesse McCauley it seemed appropriate to pair the motor with an American bicycle that was promoted and sold Europe.  I wanted to take it a step further and find a bike that used the American West in the European advertising; Cleveland and Buffalo both came to mind.  A few weeks later I was able to purchase an original large Buffalo Cycle Company French poster.  Unfortunately, just a couple days earlier a Buffalo frame had sold on this forum...

I have since found a Crescent frame that seemed fitting to the project in respect to the "as found" patina of the Motosacoche.  This weekend I mocked it up; sans cranks, chain ring, sheave.  Personally, I feel the motor looks a bit awkward in the Crescent's tall frame.  The patina match is good so it will serve as a temporary place holder frame until a suitable Buffalo or Cleveland come my way.

Anyway, I am still on the lookout for a Buffalo or Cleveland for the Motosacoche.

A shout out to the following people who have gotten the project this fair: @John Sheedy, @Jesse McCauley, @bentwoody66, @geosbike @oldy57,@David Brown, @dave the wave, Tom Babbage (sheave), Eric (frame), & Richard (Crescent crank/chain ring).


----------



## locomotion (Jan 25, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> This past summer I bought the Motosacoche engine John Sheedy found in a barn in Durango, Colorado.  With curatorial discussions with Jesse McCauley it seemed appropriate to pair the motor with an American bicycle that was promoted and sold Europe.  I wanted to take it a step further and find a bike that used the American West in the European advertising; Cleveland and Buffalo both came to mind.  A few weeks later I was able to purchase an original large Buffalo Cycle Company French poster.  Unfortunately, just a couple days earlier a Buffalo frame had sold on this forum...
> 
> I have since found a Crescent frame that seemed fitting to the project in respect to the "as found" patina of the Motosacoche.  This weekend I mocked it up; sans cranks, chain ring, sheave.  Personally, I feel the motor looks a bit awkward in the Crescent's tall frame.  The patina match is good so it will serve as a temporary place holder frame until a suitable Buffalo or Cleveland come my way.
> 
> ...



i think it looks perfect in that frame
might look even better with the cranks and sprocket on
good job, looking forward seeing it done

might also look cool in a Gendron bike (French connection) made in Toledo








						1898 gendron no.25 | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Original paint.olive green and pins. rare pogo seat and  built up with coaster brake  is a rider with new repop tires ...a mens roadster 1950.00 obo shipped. Money orders or postal  only sorry




					thecabe.com


----------



## catfish (Jan 25, 2021)

This is very cool! Good luck with it.


----------



## David Brown (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi Brant 
 Great start to your Motosacoche. That is a pretty early battery ignition model .Looks to have a lot of the hard pieces to find.  When I had my CCM motorcycle that used the same motor but with a mag. Took some time to find all the parts  Took me about 5 years to find the Mag . Also I made 10 Mufflers as i needed one and used a friends as  pattern. Sold all the mufflers years ago. Went all over the world. If you google Running Motoscoche you should be able to see my bike when it was in the UK after i sold it . Bike is back in Canada on Vancouver Island now


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 27, 2021)

A big thanks to Reg Eyre for a replacement spark plug coming from the UK!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 27, 2021)

Here is Reg on his 1913 model:


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 27, 2021)

Looks great!  Have fun with it...


----------



## Billythekid (Jan 29, 2021)

Soooo cool


----------

